# Problem mit ISP Config und VS-FTP



## skydiver (8. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit dem VS-FTP und ISP Config.
Ich benutze ISP zum ersten mal und habe mir zuerst alles angeschaut und die Funktionen ausgetestet.
Dann hab ich einen User angelegt mit allem was dazu gehört, E-Mail FTP Datenbank...
Es hat alles wunderbar geklappt und ich konnte auch ohne weiteres per FTP auf das Web zugreifen.
Doch auf einmal gab es Probleme mit dem FTP, der Dienst VS-FTP wird immer als Offline angezeigt obwohl er läuft.
Allerdings braucht der FTP-Client jetzt ca 20 bis 30 Sek. bis er sich mit dem Web verbunden hat. (Der Zugriff auf den Server erfolgt wie gewohnt, sehr schnell.)
Ich habe den FTP Server schon ein paar mal versucht über ISP neu zu starten,
sowohl als Neustart als auch per Aus / Einschalten, doch das Ergebnis bleibt immer das selbe.
Selbst wenn ich es direkt aus der Console heraus mit dem im Handbuch angegebenen Befehl:
	
	



```
/etv/init.d/ispconfig_tcpserver start|stop|restart
```
 (Debian Etsch) versuche, so ist das Ergebnis immer das selbe.
Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann dieses Problem zu lösen.

Have Fun
skydiver


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

Ich würde Dir empfehlen proftpd zu installieren, wie in den diversen perfect setup Guides beschrieben.


----------



## skydiver (16. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,
muss ich etwas besonderes beachten wenn ich von VSFTP auf ProFTPD umsteige?
Das heißt, kann ich VSFTP einfach deinstallieren, ProFTPD installieren und dann einfach im ISP umstellen auf ProFTPD?
Oder muß ich etwas besonderes beachten bei den bereits vorhandenen Resellern und Kunden.


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2008)

> Das heißt, kann ich VSFTP einfach deinstallieren, ProFTPD installieren und dann einfach im ISP umstellen auf ProFTPD?


Ja, das sollte ausreichen. ggf. solltest Du noch die Iptionen in der proftpd.conf setzen, die im Perfect setup für Deine Linux Distribution beschrieben sind.


----------

